# Good News For Expats



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

ITV Essentials makes ITV soaps available abroad | presscentre
www.itv.com/presscentre/.../itv-essentials-makes-itv-soaps-available-abro...‎
23 hours ago - ITV it is set to launch ITV Essentials, a brand new international service .


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I cannot access your link. It says I don't have permission


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

I realise that there are some of you who can't survive without your ITV soaps. 

IF and when ITV becomes unavailable by satellite. There's now a completely legal way for expats to keep viewing.

https://itvessentials.com/

https://itvessentials.com/about

UK commercial public service broadcaster ITV has launched ITV Essentials, a new international service giving expatriates and holidaymakers the opportunity to watch their favourite ITV soaps while abroad.

The service, created in partnership with OTT management and delivery specialist Saffron Digital, launches in 12 European territories and will be available for a monthly subscription


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

MAURICE BOLAND


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like it´s only Emmerdale and Coronation street-------!!! I can get them perfectly using Filmon--so why should people pay to see them-----and you will need wifi.


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Its going to be handy for the soap lovers as it has a 30 day catch up on it..and is could lead to better internet TV..


----------



## Johnnymac (Sep 17, 2013)

You can get freeview channels back home here with out using a UK IP address and no costs. Just a few adverts when you change channels. 
Free Live Tv | Online Tv | Live Tv for Free | Best Social Tv | Battlecam


----------



## Catherine L (Oct 22, 2013)

tommy.irene said:


> I realise that there are some of you who can't survive without your ITV soaps.
> 
> IF and when ITV becomes unavailable by satellite. There's now a completely legal way for expats to keep viewing.
> 
> ...


Is it still illegal? Great stuff!! I, for one, Can't live without Corrie


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I am pleased to say I have never watched any soaps ever, apart from the very first episode of Crossroads which my grandmother insisted I watch. Never again....


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

tommy.irene said:


> ITV Essentials makes ITV soaps available abroad | presscentre
> www.itv.com/presscentre/.../itv-essentials-makes-itv-soaps-available-abro...‎
> 23 hours ago - ITV it is set to launch ITV Essentials, a brand new international service .


If your broadband is too weak to receive TV over the Internet, then the new service will be of no use. As for watching soaps, it is something I never watch or intend too?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I am pleased to say I have never watched any soaps ever, apart from the very first episode of Crossroads which my grandmother insisted I watch. Never again....


That is like saying "I never lie", except "the time I lied".


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

Try watching Filmon.com for free UK TV


----------



## tommy.irene (Apr 5, 2013)

More FREE UK TV.. Camposat.Tv
live.camposat.tv
Camposat.Tv


----------

